# Coils....



## Cobus Walters (21/5/15)

Guys would like some views on coils, what type of coils to use for what applications, eg: tanks, drippers, coil design, ammount of wraps etc etc appologies if there is a Coils thread already.


----------



## Riaz (21/5/15)

Hi @Cobus Walters 

Maybe share a little more info on what it is you are needing help with, or what you are wanting to achieve.

cloud blowing?
flavor?
a little of both?

Building a coil is mainly user dependant- some people will put a clapton coil in a russian rta, whereas others will use the same coil only in a dripper.


----------



## reijnier (21/5/15)

I'd like some help with coil building where do we start basically im building a coil on my kangertech subtank mini I saw on YouTube I know very little about coil building


----------



## reijnier (21/5/15)

Well im


Riaz said:


> Hi @Cobus Walters
> 
> Maybe share a little more info on what it is you are needing help with, or what you are wanting to achieve.
> 
> ...


Well Im into flavour where would I start


----------



## Cobus Walters (21/5/15)

Hi @Riaz 

Little of both i suppose,

I would like to experiment with diffrent shapes sizes of coils. 
Would like to see what type of coils the guys use for diffrent applications.

And what their experiences are.


----------



## shabbar (21/5/15)

reijnier said:


> I'd like some help with coil building where do we start basically im building a coil on my kangertech subtank mini I saw on YouTube I know very little about coil building



hi and welcome 
i do hope that you have some knowledge with regards to ohms law and voltage etc before you continue your build ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (21/5/15)

@Cobus Walters i would suggest taking a scroll through these threads for some pictures and reviews of coils:

General coils and wicking
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/rba-tanks/


view the stickies in this thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reoville.f67/ 

basically, you build which ever coil you want and put it in your device: 

i have to say here, please note the boundaries of the mod (if electronic) and the battery boundaries in a mech.


----------



## reijnier (21/5/15)

shabbar said:


> hi and welcome
> i do hope that you have some knowledge with regards to ohms law and voltage etc before you continue your build ?


I know how to get high ohms and low ohms with gauge wire but I dont even own a ohm meter I use my mods ohm reader I found suitable safe ten wraps on 2 mil drill bit with 28


----------



## Riaz (21/5/15)

reijnier said:


> I know how to get high ohms and low ohms with gauge wire but I dont even own a ohm meter I use my mods ohm reader I found suitable safe ten wraps on 2 mil drill bit with 28


Hi @reijnier 

What do you need assistance with?


----------



## reijnier (21/5/15)

Riaz said:


> Hi @reijnier
> 
> What do you need assistance with?


Well nothing in particular I will tag along and soack it up one question how do temperature sensing work do you need a special atomizer or just the wire


----------



## Riaz (21/5/15)

reijnier said:


> Well nothing in particular I will tag along and soack it up one question how do temperature sensing work do you need a special atomizer or just the wire


Have a look at this thread for the temp control devices

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/15)

Cobus Walters said:


> Guys would like some views on coils, what type of coils to use for what applications, eg: tanks, drippers, coil design, ammount of wraps etc etc appologies if there is a Coils thread already.



Hi @Cobus Walters

Great question and I am sure many others have the same sort of question.

I have been building coils for over a year and am still learning a lot. So I don't think I could give you all the info you need to know in just one post.

But I will give you some tips from my experiences and it might help you. Bear in mind that your findings may differ. Just trying to help.

I would say you need to start with 28 gauge Kanthal wire.
Then try a 1.5mm ID
And do 7 wraps, where the wraps are touching each other (i.e. this is a compressed coil)
This should get you around 1 ohms of resistance.
Then use organic cotton wick and put it in so that its not too tight or loose.

Despite all my experiments over the past year, this simple micro-coil above still gives me a damn good vape. At around 15 Watts of Power. Not too strong or too weak. Good flavour and reasonable vapour. I am not a vapour chaser.

Once you have done that, you can then vary a few things


*Coil diameter* - you can go to 2mm, 2.5mm or even 3mm. The bigger you go, the thicker the wick is and the more juice you can carry. I have always thought that for higher power applications, you need to have a bigger ID.
*Gauge of wire* - you can try with thinner wire (i.e. 30 gauge) or thicker wire (i.e. 26 gauge or below). I find that the thinner wire leads to a crisper vape and the coil heats up and cools down faster. More of an instant vape. The thicker wire takes a bit longer to heat up and can also take longer to cool down. In my view, if you go bigger on the diameter of the coil and use more power, then you can use thicker wire. But you can experiment with it.
*Number of wraps* - I find that if I stick to 6 to 8 wraps its best. If its less than 6, you may get not enough coil in contact with the wick and if its too many wraps it could result in the coil being too big for your device or your resistance goes too high.
*Compressed versus spaced* - if you space the wraps a bit, it leads to a different kind of vape. Some say it leads to more vaporisation because the wick goes inbetween the wraps and not just inside. You need to experiment with it. My preference is compressed.
*Wicking material* - there are several wicking materials. Organic cotton is the cheapest. You also get Rayon, Native wicks and Ekowool. There are a few others. Each tastes a bit different. You need to try a few and see what you like best. Some wicks work better with some flavours. For example, I like Rayon with the menthol vapes and I like cotton with the tobaccoes.
The above is a single coil. You can also build two of those and put them in parallel, making a dual coil. Then the total resistance will be halved. Another type of dual coil is a para-coil, where two wires are wrapped next to each other. Its also a dual coil but looks like a single coil. Good for single coil atomisers, where you want more wraps but want to keep the resistance down.

I have only touched on a few things. Hope it helps. Each device also seems to have a happy place in terms of coiling and wicking. So you need to experiment.

All the best and let us know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Informative 2


----------



## moonunit (21/5/15)

Has anyone tried building dual coils but 2 completely different types, say a very thin micro coil next to a big ID low gauge coil with different resistance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirge (21/5/15)

moonunit said:


> Has anyone tried building dual coils but 2 completely different types, say a very thin micro coil next to a big ID low gauge coil with different resistance?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That sounds like a bad idea, not to mention the headache to get them to heat up evenly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/15)

moonunit said:


> Has anyone tried building dual coils but 2 completely different types, say a very thin micro coil next to a big ID low gauge coil with different resistance?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thing is @moonunit , the coils need to be as identical as possible, otherwise they wont heat up at the same time. If they are uneven, they wont heat up the same, so one will be hotter than the other and it probably wont work as well

I have never tried it though. I try make them idntical and get them to glow at the same time.


----------



## moonunit (21/5/15)

@Dirge @Silver was thinking that you could get the best of both worlds, quick ramp up and crisp flavour on small coil and clouds on big coil? Going off what has been said about various coils 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/15)

moonunit said:


> @Dirge @Silver was thinking that you could get the best of both worlds, quick ramp up and crisp flavour on small coil and clouds on big coil? Going off what has been said about various coils
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I hear you and I like your way of thinking!
Only way to check is to test it
Now youve wiped out about an hour of my weekend 
Unless you're offering to test for us


----------



## Dirge (21/5/15)

moonunit said:


> @Dirge @Silver was thinking that you could get the best of both worlds, quick ramp up and crisp flavour on small coil and clouds on big coil? Going off what has been said about various coils
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You'll probably end up with fast ramp up on the one side and slow on the other. Which will lead to a dry hit.

I'm quite a newbie myself, and have not played with dual coils yet, I'm just speculating here, but I think my logic can't be too far off.


----------



## moonunit (21/5/15)

Haha don't have an RDA to try out, on the hunt for one to try out. But let us know your findings should you do a build


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/15)

moonunit said:


> Haha don't have an RDA to try out, on the hunt for one to try out. But let us know your findings should you do a build
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ha ha
Lol, i was hoping you would do the test
I have so much in my vape queue, its quite overwhelming at the moment
But if I try i will let you know

Maybe @Yiannaki will know the answer to this.... Paging you sir...


----------



## Yiannaki (21/5/15)

Silver said:


> Ha ha
> Lol, i was hoping you would do the test
> I have so much in my vape queue, its quite overwhelming at the moment
> But if I try i will let you know
> ...


Reporting for duty! 

Hmmm. I am not so sure this would work very well to be honest.

It's definitely worth a test. I have a bit of an ocd when it comes to coiling. Not sure I could survive seeing teo different coils on a deck. 

I would need to borrow some pills from @Rob Fisher to get through it

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cobus Walters (22/5/15)

Hi @Silver 

Tnx for the great info, i will test and play with diffrent setups.
If i strugle il check with all the Forum.

Gues what i am doing this weekend......hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reijnier (24/5/15)

A small and benign question wat does the dimensions you wrap your coil around do to the vape is there anything apart from adjusting ohm


----------



## WHeunis (24/5/15)

reijnier said:


> A small and benign question wat does the dimensions you wrap your coil around do to the vape is there anything apart from adjusting ohm



IMO: larger = more vapor, smaller = more flavour.
Wicking smaller is also a lot more hit and miss. Most folk would stick to 2-2.5mm or close to it. Kind of "middle ground" territory.
You wont notice very much difference between 2mm and 3mm, for example. But you will definitely notice the difference between 1mm and 3mm...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reijnier (24/5/15)

WHeunis said:


> IMO: larger = more vapor, smaller = more flavour.
> Wicking smaller is also a lot more hit and miss. Most folk would stick to 2-2.5mm or close to it. Kind of "middle ground" territory.
> You wont notice very much difference between 2mm and 3mm, for example. But you will definitely notice the difference between 1mm and 3mm...


Im at two mil so how small can you go with japanese cotton


----------



## Riaz (24/5/15)

reijnier said:


> Im at two mil so how small can you go with japanese cotton


Well you can go as small as you wish. 

If wrapped 1mm before- large surface area (as more wraps are required to reach target resistance) so more flavor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (24/5/15)

A year or more ago 1.5 mm ID was more or less the standard, but this has gradually moved to larger IDs. Methinks 2.5 mm is about the standard nowadays. Personally, I use 1.5 mm for dual coils and 2.5 mm for single coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## reijnier (25/5/15)

Thanks guys gonna try one mill wen my japanese cotton arrives next month thanks


----------

